# Starfy Translation Projects



## Prior22 (Mar 10, 2013)

Have any of the Japanese only Starfy games been translated (or are in the process of being translated)? Did a fair amount of searching and couldn't find anything. Thanks.

PS:  any chance of some sort of sticky thread for translation projects which have been completed or are in the process of being completed.  i would think something like that would make for a nice resource.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2013)

We do have such a thread for DS games
http://gbatemp.net/threads/translation-index-thread.193740/

GBA translations are not so popular as to warrant one at this point.

I am not aware of actual translations of the Starfy games or any projects of merit- being fairly basic and the odd FAQ being written on them usually meant they were playable so most people did not worry so much. I would happily see them translated though and in preference to a lot of other games.

To ask the question- would the sole translated title warrant a look at there do you think?


----------



## Prior22 (Mar 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> We do have such a thread for DS games
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/translation-index-thread.193740/
> 
> GBA translations are not so popular as to warrant one at this point.
> ...


 
there's not a massive demand for GBA projects?  granted its an older system, but the graphics hold up fairly well and since the cut scenes are text based translations would be fairly easy for someone who knows japanese and english.  hopefully there is a translation out there for some of the games since i'm really into the atmosphere of the starfy ds release and would love to play some of the GBA games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2013)

I certainly do not dismiss the GBA and nor do many others (poke around the support sections and see how many people seek GBA support for things), if I write something about DS hacking I will include GBA stuff as does not make sense to exclude it and it is gaining some traction among ROM hackers. The DS however had several hundred projects "started" and wading through them to figure out what was what got tedious even if you followed things closely so we got that thread- that is what I was heading towards.

I do follow GBA translations but have not seen anything and unlike say megaman, fire emblem or pokemon the franchise does not descend into its own fanbase/circles and seldom bother to reach outside it so I doubt that has happened here.

Equally people can readily play the titles as they are good basic/obvious platform games, and well
http://www.gamefaqs.com/gba/369695-densetsu-no-starfy/faqs
http://www.gamefaqs.com/gba/917608-densetsu-no-starfy-2/faqs
http://www.gamefaqs.com/gba/921256-densetsu-no-starfy-3/faqs
http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/930290-densetsu-no-starfy-4/faqs

Again I would love to see translations (though I have way too many projects to go in for these right now) and I could probably get behind a statement of they are the main thing, ignoring them being otherwise totally playable, in need of a translation on the GBA.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I certainly do not dismiss the GBA and nor do many others (poke around the support sections and see how many people seek GBA support for things), if I write something about DS hacking I will include GBA stuff as does not make sense to exclude it and it is gaining some traction among ROM hackers. The DS however had several hundred projects "started" and wading through them to figure out what was what got tedious even if you followed things closely so we got that thread- that is what I was heading towards.
> 
> I do follow GBA translations but have not seen anything and unlike say megaman, fire emblem or pokemon the franchise does not descend into its own fanbase/circles and seldom bother to reach outside it so I doubt that has happened here.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Starfy has a fanbase, even if it's a much smaller one than Pokemon.
I'd love a translation as well. I just don't like playing games in Japanese, even if they're playable. I make exceptions for Pokemon, but that's it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2013)

No argument that Starfy definitely has a fanbase- hell it is a favourite among many of the staff around here ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-recommends-densetsu-no-starfy-series.138158/ and it was my second game of the week/book game club choice http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-game-of-the-week-week-2.293309/ ). I was just saying that unlike pokemon, megaman and fire emblem the fanbase doesn't just move in its own circles to the exclusion of the world at large; other than Mario (platform, RPG or kart), golden sun and Advance wars, which are the other three categories in the most hacked game franchises stakes, those hacking said games tend not to venture outside the almost webrings that spring up to service them and should I go wandering through them I am likely to find all sorts of guides to quite in depth things (and not necessarily ones specific to said games), tools to help them and generally lots of far reaching work that I would not have otherwise seen. Possible exceptions if I have missed a Chinese hacking group (unlikely but quite possible) or a Japanese one (very unlikely).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 12, 2013)

Wasn't there already an English compilation of GBA Starfy games on the DS? It was just called "The Legendary Starfy," or something similar. No idea how many games were actually included, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2017)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wasn't there already an English compilation of GBA Starfy games on the DS? It was just called "The Legendary Starfy," or something similar. No idea how many games were actually included, though.


god this thread is so dead. But no the legendary starfy was actually a sequal to the other stafy games.


----------

